# Union/Non Union Getting Started



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

The union has apprenticeship training second to none. I can't tell you much about any of your other questions.


----------



## njdurkin (Feb 6, 2015)

Is the NJATC union? I am new to all of this. I really don't even know much a bout a union, how you join, what the limitations are, etc. If you could expand on that topic that would be great.

For instance, will I have trouble finding a job if I am union versus non union in those areas?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

The only issue I have with expanding on this stuff too much is that any information I can give you is going to be based on Canadian info. I will say that the JATC is the IBEW apprenticeship here in my area.

http://launionaflcio.org/what-is-a-union Try this link for a bit of info on unions.


The union will dispatch you to work calls when you are ready for work.


----------



## njdurkin (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh okay. Another question I have is, if I join the IBEW 553 which says that journymen will make $23.15/hr and then move to maryland, and join the 26 union, which says I will make $42.40/hr, is that literally all there is? I would be nearly doubling my wage if I moved? Is it easy to join a union after relocating? Is there a wait list?

Sorry, I have so many questions. It is fine if you can't answer them rollie. Hopefully somebody can though.


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree, the union apprenticeship has excellent training. However, many merit shops offer excellent apprenticeship programs also. Do some research and find someplace that treats the employees well (union or non-union), and work your butt off. The sky is the limit.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes.......some union locals make more than others. My local for instance has a contract rate of $36 and change per hour for a journeyperson electrician while some other locals have contracted for 24 to 25 bucks an hour. Every local is different.

Every local also has different rules and regulations about joining and transferring. 

The best thing for you to do is to contact the IBEW local you are considering membership in and they will be happy to give you lots of information and answer lots of your questions for you.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Why the south? Low pay and no unions to boost the pay scale.
If you like Charleston, maybe you should look at Boeing. No union and decent wages.

I second the union apprenticeship suggestion, but question joining a union in the deep south. In fact I live in SC and have yet to meet one person belonging to a union in the 25 years I have lived here.
So, if members are few are far between, what would that mean for jobs?

Just talk of union in SC will get you fired.
I am not sure whom they hate more. Unions or Yankees?


----------



## njdurkin (Feb 6, 2015)

I am a very skinny person and I hate the cold. It really gets to me. I hate it more than anyone. I would take low pay in a warmer climate versus high pay in cold climate. What do you mean look into boeing. Do they have electrician positions? Or are you talking about other positions?


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> I am not sure whom they hate more. Unions or Yankees?


That's funny.
I had a roommate in the early 90's. He was white collar and worked in NYC. When he lost his job he was having a hard time finding another one. So he goes down to SC to stay with his retired parents while he looks for work down there. Three months later he is back. He said he never had a chance finding work down there because he was a Yankee! At some interviews they actually told him that in a nice way.

To the OP:
If you decide you wan't to go the union route. Find out what area you want to live in for the rest of your life. Then contact the local union hall about an application. once you become a member it is not easy to transfer your card to another local. You can travel to other locals to work, if all their members are working, but it won't be as easy to transfer permanently.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

njdurkin said:


> Oh okay. Another question I have is, if I join the IBEW 553 which says that journymen will make $23.15/hr and then move to maryland, and join the 26 union, which says I will make $42.40/hr, is that literally all there is? I would be nearly doubling my wage if I moved? Is it easy to join a union after relocating? Is there a wait list?
> 
> Sorry, I have so many questions. It is fine if you can't answer them rollie. Hopefully somebody can though.


It reads that way but, the South isn't really very worker friendly and the people here like it that way. I think it has its roots in the Christian ethic of hard work and being a grateful subordinate.
It's a hard concept to understand but it's something like, my boss has a bigger house than your boss and I rake his leaves for free on my day off so he will notice me like me.

I digress,
You can get a good education in a decent NJATC school and, except for buying books, it's all paid for by the contractors.
It's a commitment on both sides with you walking away with a yellow ticket and the local contractors collectively paying to develop a good workforce.
The ROI seems to be that, if there is work, you will stay and work in your jurisdiction for a couple of years after you achieve your journeyman status, do some volenteer work for your local and be an active member.
If your is slow, your BA will write a letter for you to carry to other locals to temporarily work in their jurisdiction. You are a guest there and we are some very specific non-written road rules to follow when you are doing this.
If the sole purpose of going to another local, especially a higher paying local, is to work long enough to apply for a membership transfer it isn't considered a nice thing to do. Some people call them "ticket jammers"
It's best to find a place you want to live and work hard on getting in their NJATC.
It's usually not an easy thing to do but, well worth the effort.
Ask to volenteer, work on getting you acceptance test scores high, learn the materials. Anything to make yourself a better candidate.
If the work cycle is low, it might be impossible to get it.
Most give up and find another way into the trade. It happens and, it's just timing. Sometimes they can't find enough people, other times, work will be tight for a few years.

Others here might have a different experience.
Some couldn't get in 20 or more years ago and are still kinda bitter about it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> The union has apprenticeship training second to none. I can't tell you much about any of your other questions.


I agree.


----------

